# Anxious hedgehog



## Spin (Aug 2, 2013)

Harriet is about 6 months old, and I have had her for about 2 months. She is very active, is always running around, and can be almost anxious at times. It is particularly bad when she needs to be bathed. She will climb out of any tub or sink I put her in, and gets frantically anxious. This anxiety also makes it hard to bond with, as she is always trying to get away. Any suggestions for a less anxious foot bath time, or ways for me to bond with her where she feels comfortable? I guess she is just a naturally active hedgie, but I don't like to see her scared. I have tried bribing her with food, but she is not interested in meal worms, cooked meat, fruit or anything else I have tried. I am also a little confused, as she has stopped puffing up and hissing when I am holding her, so she must be getting a little bit comfortable around me?


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe try some floor time. What I do with my guinea pigs and hedgehogs is I block off a long hallway, shut doors and then lay down some towels/fleece and maybe some toys, then they run around. I usually sit there so they can get comfortable around me and enjoy exploring the hallway, toys, and treats I leave around. 

But what makes you think she's anxious? You said she tries to climb and loves to run. Sounds like my little girl. Mochi will climb out of anything I put her in, or whenever I put her down, she's moving away, but she's not anxious about anything, she just doesn't like to sit still.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My piggetyhog also does not like to sit still when he is awake, and will frequently try to dive off my hands if I don't put him down fast enough. I've never yet stayed up late enough with him that he got tired of running around trying to get into all the things he's not supposed to. He also really really hates water, but his poopy boots are so bad that he requires daily footbaths. I've embarked on a campaign of "Cooperate And Get All The Treats" - we'll see how that goes.

Do you bond with her at all during the day? I enjoy watching Ambrose run around, but my favorite times are when I stick his bag under my shirt and peek at his little splatty butt. Occasionally he will come to the mouth of the bag and sniff "Oh, good. You are still there!" and then go back to sleeping. Bonus if I have him on my tummy around the time his light usually clicks off - then he will slowly come out, splat and stare at me for a while, do all the yawns and stretches, etc.


Also, when you hold her, do you have her in a blanket? Ambrose HATES being held in just hands - I'm not sure why, but he appears to feel unsafe. Holding him in a blanket - and better yet, holding him firmly - seems to make him feel safe and secure and he will hold marginally more still. It's to the point where I only wear tanktops that are part spandex when I'm going to have him on me, because the regular cotton ones don't hold him tight enough for him to settle in and feel safe. 

Good luck, I'm sure other people will be around with lots of suggestions! Above all, trust yourself and your hedgie. It may not be something that works for anything else, but if it works for you, trust your experience with Harriet.


----------



## Spin (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Maybe her behavior is pretty normal then? It sounds like she is a bit like both of your hedgies. I'm going to set her up a play pen in the hall like you suggested and see what happens
Cheers


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah. We have "Explorer" type hedgehogs, I think. Just remember if your hedgie was truly scared, she would be in a ball and doing her best to impale you. Running away is just..."Hey parent, I'm buuuussyyyyyyyyyyy! Get out my way!"


----------

